# Enterprise rental for uber question



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

I rented a vehicle from enterprise for Uber. Enterprise claims they attempted to charge my remaining balance of $36 to a credit card on file . They claim they were unsuccessful . I Call my credit card company and they confirmed there was more than enough money on my card for Enterprise to charge . I received a email from Enterprise that I have been disqualified from the program due to nonpayment . Does this mean I am disqualified forever or until I make a payment . This was an error or enterprise Part


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Might want to check with your bank and make sure that there was an attempted charge on your account. It very well could be that Enterprise had a screw up and tried to charge the wrong account number.


----------



## HudsonDriver4Hire (Jul 24, 2017)

HEADS UP: As rumored, it looks like the Uber Enterprise rental program is over by end of September. I rent in NJ and just got an email from them. Good luck!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-enterprise-rentals-done.198315/


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Poo said:


> I rented a vehicle from enterprise for Uber. Enterprise claims they attempted to charge my remaining balance of $36 to a credit card on file . They claim they were unsuccessful . I Call my credit card company and they confirmed there was more than enough money on my card for Enterprise to charge . I received a email from Enterprise that I have been disqualified from the program due to nonpayment . Does this mean I am disqualified forever or until I make a payment . This was an error or enterprise Part


Inbox me I got some info for you


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Maven gig seems to be growing we will see if they pick up where Enterprise is dropping.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh yea?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Meg Whitman the CEO for Enterprise was just passed over for the job for CEO for Uber I wonder if Enterprise dropping Uber is some sort of retaliation.


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ding Ding Ding Ding we have a winner!!


----------



## HudsonDriver4Hire (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Maven gig seems to be growing we will see if they pick up where Enterprise is dropping.


They should. They just rolled out in Boston, and coming to DC and a few other cities "this fall." I'm gonna try out HyreCar for the time being, or buy a beater til they arrive in north NJ.

Digging the Pennsatucky avatar BTW!


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

Let me know how it goes good luck


----------



## HudsonDriver4Hire (Jul 24, 2017)

Jimbo510 said:


> Let me know how it goes good luck


For Maven? If you're in SF, check them out. https://mavengig.maven.com/us/


----------



## Jimbo510 (Aug 10, 2017)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> For Maven? If you're in SF, check them out. https://mavengig.maven.com/us/


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> HEADS UP: As rumored, it looks like the Uber Enterprise rental program is over by end of September. I rent in NJ and just got an email from them. Good luck!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-enterprise-rentals-done.198315/


Yup I got an email today. I'm in Washington dc



Uberfunitis said:


> Might want to check with your bank and make sure that there was an attempted charge on your account. It very well could be that Enterprise had a screw up and tried to charge the wrong account number.


Found out they tried to charge a card I used in a previous rental. Their error.


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

Maven Gig available in San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego, Phoenix, Boston, Washington, D.C. now. Additional city coming soon.


----------

